# permagloss



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

How is it for refinishing an old blank with some scratches, will it make the scratches disappear? they aren't too bad but you can really see them.

It's an old allstar spiral black glass blank.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Permagloss is the real deal; it will absolutely make an old rod new again, but it can also turn a rod into a real mess if it's not used correctly. The instructions say to use a brush but I'd advise against it. The best results I've had with it is to remove all the guides and use a coffee filter to place a very thin coat on the rod and then turn in a rod dryer until dry, then repeat. The thinner the coat the better. Usually a couple or three super thin coats will give the desired results.

If the scratches on your rod are not too heavy automotive scratch remover may take care of them.

Walt


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Walt, 

Since I will be doing th entire rod, I assume I will just put 1" masking tape where the guides are going to be wrapped and adjust the dryer support wheels to where the masking is since those areas will be covered with wraps and finish right?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you have a place to hang it vertical it would be better. Take a small piece of sponge and cut a slit in it. Saturate the sponge with PG and run the rod through the slit, hang vertical until dry. 

The stuff dries very quickly, so if you would rather do it on your drier, just do half the rod at a time so you don't have to worry about the drier supports.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Clyde said:


> If you have a place to hang it vertical it would be better. Take a small piece of sponge and cut a slit in it. Saturate the sponge with PG and run the rod through the slit, hang vertical until dry.


the instruction on the fuji catalogue on applying finish also says to to apply it with the rod in vertical position.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> the instruction on the fuji catalogue on applying finish also says to to apply it with the rod in vertical position.


Makes sense.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

here is the diagram from fuji I just wish it had some written instructions too so I knew what to make the sqeegee part out of. If you guys have any suggestions or know what they used that would be cool. My best guess is a thick piece of latex sheet.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Clyde said:


> If you have a place to hang it vertical it would be better. Take a small piece of sponge and cut a slit in it. Saturate the sponge with PG and run the rod through the slit, hang vertical until dry.
> 
> The stuff dries very quickly, so if you would rather do it on your drier, just do half the rod at a time so you don't have to worry about the drier supports.


Clyde,

I like your method, I'll give that a shot next time around. 

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

For those of you using Permagloss already, have they changed the cap design yet so the stuff doesn't dry out? I've heard of a couple different methods to keep that from happening, but I've yet to get a bottle to keep from hardening up. I've blown through three this way.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

unless you live in arizona or use tons of the stuff, you'll ruin atleast half of it no matter what you do. Royal PITA, can't stand the stuff myself.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've only used it to put a glossy looking coat on a couple rods, and I played around with some test wraps using it. Has a wavy sort of finish to it, and it takes about 7-8 coats to get it to look right. I agree, it's a PITA.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...not a rod builder here, but I do have some rods with scratches that I'd like to cover. What would you guys suggest other than Permagloss? I'm not equipped to take the guides off, etc. Is there anything that I could use that would be more like "touch-up" finish, or do they make a "thinner" that would smooth out the existing coating? Sorry for the dumb questions, but I'm just a rod user, not a rod builder...at least not yet.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> OK...not a rod builder here, but I do have some rods with scratches that I'd like to cover. What would you guys suggest other than Permagloss? I'm not equipped to take the guides off, etc. Is there anything that I could use that would be more like "touch-up" finish, or do they make a "thinner" that would smooth out the existing coating? Sorry for the dumb questions, but I'm just a rod user, not a rod builder...at least not yet.


auto paint touch up.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> auto paint touch up.


 I wouldn't. If the blank is worth rejuvination,then it's worth doing right. Avoid the touch up paints, Start out with some auto scratch remover,If the scratches are just superficial and not really deep,that should do it. If not,you need to re finish with something like the Permagloss.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I somewhat disagree Barty. Touch up paint is probably not a good idea, but I have used some high quality automotive paint and clear coat to paint a rod blue for a friend. The key is to use a very high quality paint, and the application is very important. I used an HVLG gun and applied 2 coats of primer, 4 coats of paint, wet sanded, and 3 coats of primer, all but the final layer wet sanded. It took me about 2 weeks, but it came out great. If you ever tear apart a colored rod from a manufacturer, you'll see that process isn't so different from what they use.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats what I meant, I just didn't elaborate, I didn't want him to go trying to "spot touch up" with the little brush. I did that a long time ago and it just made it look worse.

If your going to paint a rod, I fully agree with Basstardos method. Do it right.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i used permagloss on mine and its startin to peel. maybe i shouldve scored it a lil with some wool? im gonna redo it or just take it off completely, havent decided. but it did look good before the peelin


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. Didn't mean to "semi" highjack the thread. I appreciate the input and will figure out something. My home, small as it is, doesn't allow the air guns, rod dryers, etc. Wish it did, but maybe in a couple of years. I'll try the "scratch remover" first, and then go from there.


----------

